# info on russians?



## irishstars (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi all,

We are continuing with our queen rearing endeavors, and I have a new idea, thought. Does anyone know of any printed info out in the world about raising/using russians? They have some distinct characteristics, and I'm wondering what info is available? I know of the research lab for LSU in Baton Rouge, but I looking at more user friendly material. TIA, Barb


----------



## Billy Bob131 (May 11, 2004)

I really donât know of any literature on the subject. They are still âunder the microscopeâ because no one knows how or why they have resistance to mites. To be completely honest I donât know of any research that shows that Russians have mite resistance. (This does not mean Russian bees do not have mite resistant traits, just that it has never been show in research test, or the right test has not been conducted, or I may have never seen the research)

I do know several people who use and love the Russian bee and what little I know about them they have taught me. My best suggestion for you is find your âlocalâ Russian bee lover and maybe you can converse together on the subject. If there isnât any in your area, e-mail me and Iâll see if the ones in my area would be willing to let me give you their phone #.

BB


----------



## irishstars (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks BB.

I know that russians are being studied as I said in Baton Rouge, AL; also NC state, and cornell university are looking at them; possibly in FL also. We have several bee keeper friends here in NC that are beginning to use them, but I'm mainly looking to see what is on the print market about them. We have decreased our meds use, but find them a little bit tempermental. IE, if you smoke them, it takes 24+ hours for them to really get back into full swing, etc. That's the type of info I like to read/hear about. Thanks for any leads, etc. Barb OOOOOOOO aka irishstars and Piedmont Honey and Queens







Billy Bob131 said:


> I really donât know of any literature on the subject. They are still âunder the microscopeâ because no one knows how or why they have resistance to mites. To be completely honest I donât know of any research that shows that Russians have mite resistance. (This does not mean Russian bees do not have mite resistant traits, just that it has never been show in research test, or the right test has not been conducted, or I may have never seen the research)
> 
> I do know several people who use and love the Russian bee and what little I know about them they have taught me. My best suggestion for you is find your âlocalâ Russian bee lover and maybe you can converse together on the subject. If there isnât any in your area, e-mail me and Iâll see if the ones in my area would be willing to let me give you their phone #.
> 
> BB


----------

